# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri May 8, 2009 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week grinding quality hay and Alfalfa pellets
steady. Confirmed sales of Alfalfa and grass hay light. Buyer
inquiry and demand was light to good. Straw sold steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, xx
Good RFV > 150, xx
Fair RFV > 130, xx
Utility RFV < 110 xx
Grinding Quality 65.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good Loads 80.00-90.00
Fair xx
Grinding Quality 65.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good xx

Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good xx
Large Rounds:
Good load 80.00
Fair xx
Utility xx

Straw:
Large Squares: 80.00
Large Rounds: xx

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 165.00
15 pct 160.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
Agricultural Marketing Service - Home


----------

